# Πώς αντιλαμβάνονται και λένε οι Άγγλοι το φροντιστήριο μέσης εκπαίδευσης της Ελλάδας;



## JHRoss (May 23, 2017)

Πώς αντιλαμβάνονται και λένε οι Άγγλοι το φροντιστήριο μέσης εκπαίδευσης της Ελλάδας; Προφανώς θέλω να δω πώς θα το εμφανίσω μέσα σε ένα βιογραφικό.


----------



## daeman (May 23, 2017)

...
*φροντιστήριο

**παραπαιδεία = shadow education *(http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...shadow-education&p=72569&viewfull=1#post72569)


----------



## JHRoss (May 23, 2017)

Cram schools λοιπόν! Thank u!

P.S. Εκτός αν είναι υποτιμητικός ο όρος


----------



## JHRoss (May 23, 2017)

Teaching Assistance στέκει ως όρος; (εκ του Teacher Assistant)


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2017)

Σύντομος όρος: frontistirio
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frontistirio

Φλύαρος: university entrance exam prep school.


----------



## JHRoss (May 23, 2017)

nickel said:


> Σύντομος όρος: frontistirio
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frontistirio
> 
> Φλύαρος: university entrance exam prep school.



Ευχαριστώ πολύ :)


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2017)

Τeaching assistance σημαίνει βοήθεια με τη διδασκαλία (δηλαδή βοήθεια προς το δάσκαλο), όχι βοηθητική διδασκαλία. 

Επίσης εγώ σε βιογραφικό/ αιτηση για δουλειά δεν θα έγραφα ότι δούλεψα σε cram school. Θα έλεγα ότι δούλεψα σε tutorial college. Ή ότι έκανα private tuition ή ό,τι άλλο.


----------



## JHRoss (May 24, 2017)

SBE said:


> Τeaching assistance σημαίνει βοήθεια με τη διδασκαλία (δηλαδή βοήθεια προς το δάσκαλο), όχι βοηθητική διδασκαλία.
> 
> Επίσης εγώ σε βιογραφικό/ αιτηση για δουλειά δεν θα έγραφα ότι δούλεψα σε cram school. Θα έλεγα ότι δούλεψα σε tutorial college. Ή ότι έκανα private tuition ή ό,τι άλλο.



Τώρα στην Ελλάδα είναι της μόδας η "μελέτη" σε φροντιστήρια μέσης εκπαίδευσης, δηλαδή επειδή οι γονείς δουλεύουν, "παρκάρουν" το παιδί σε ένα φροντιστήριο και το φροντιστήριο πληρώνει μισά λεφτά ένα καθηγητή για να τους λύνει απορίες και να επιβλέπει καθώς μελετάνε. Αυτό ήθελα να περιγράψω με τον όρο assistant teaching. Τι θα με συμβούλευες να χρησιμοποιούσα εναλλακτικά;


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2017)

Απάντησα ήδη πιο πάνω. 
(αυτή είναι η απάντηση που πάντα ήθελα να δώσω στους φοιτητές μου που ρωτάνε πράγματα που έχω ήδη πει)

Αυτό που περιγράφεις λέγεται homework club και σε μερικά σχολεία παρέχεται στο ίδιο το σχολείο. 

Γιατί δεν πάς στο σάιτ κανενός από τα ιδιωτικά σχολεία με πρεστίζ κλπ να δεις πώς ονομάζουν αυτοί τις δραστηριότητές τους και να πάρεις ίδεες; Να εδώ ένα τέτοιο σάιτ και η σελίδα του για τη βοηθική μελέτη. 
Να, εδώ βλέπω με μια ματιά homework club, supervised homework sessions κλπ.


----------



## JHRoss (May 24, 2017)

SBE said:


> Απάντησα ήδη πιο πάνω.
> (αυτή είναι η απάντηση που πάντα ήθελα να δώσω στους φοιτητές μου που ρωτάνε πράγματα που έχω ήδη πει)
> 
> Αυτό που περιγράφεις λέγεται homework club και σε μερικά σχολεία παρέχεται στο ίδιο το σχολείο.
> ...



Με σώζεις (και πάλι).


----------



## JHRoss (May 24, 2017)

Βλέπω ασχολούνται πολύ με differentiation και literacy and numeracy στο UK, τι παίζει με αυτά;


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2017)

Παίζει το ότι υπάρχουν ανησυχίες για το τί μαθαίνουν τα παιδιά και το υπουργείο παιδείας έχει βάλει ηλικιακούς στόχους γνώσεων αριθμητικής και ανάγνωσης και όλα τα σχολεία και οι δάσκαλοι κοιτάνε να πιάσουν τους στόχους. 

Το differentiation δεν ξέρω τί είναι. Υποθέτω εννοεί differentiated instruction δηλαδή το να διδάσκεις το κάθε παιδί ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του. Πολύ της μόδας στην θεωρία της εκπαίδευσης τα τελευταία χρόνια αλλά έχουν αρχίσει να λένε τώρα ότι ο εγκέφαλος του homo sapiens δεν διαφέρει και τόσο από τον έναν στον άλλον, οπότε ίσως δώσαμε πολλή έμφαση στη διαφοροποίηση χωρίς λόγο. 
Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες με το πιο πάνω ότι για να εργαστείς σαν δάσκαλος στο ΗΒ πρέπει να δείξεις ότι γνωρίζεις στοιχειωδώς τις τρέχουσες (και τις ιστορικές) θεωρίες της εκπαίδευσης και να έχεις διαβάσει πέντε πέιπερ για το θέμα, π.χ. τον Βιγκότσκι σου ή τους Φινλανδούς ερευνητές*. Αν δεν ξέρεις για τί πράμα μιλάω, να αρχίσεις να ανησυχείς. 

Περιμένω την κατάθεση στο λογαριασμό μου, όπως είπαμε. \

* αυτοί είναι για την ανώτερη εκπαίδευση, υποθέτω οι ίδιοι ή αντίστοιχοι θα είναι και στις άλλες βαθμίδες.


----------



## JHRoss (May 24, 2017)

...είναι πολλά τα λεφτά...


----------



## JHRoss (Jun 11, 2017)

SBE said:


> Παίζει το ότι υπάρχουν ανησυχίες για το τί μαθαίνουν τα παιδιά και το υπουργείο παιδείας έχει βάλει ηλικιακούς στόχους γνώσεων αριθμητικής και ανάγνωσης και όλα τα σχολεία και οι δάσκαλοι κοιτάνε να πιάσουν τους στόχους.
> 
> Το differentiation δεν ξέρω τί είναι. Υποθέτω εννοεί differentiated instruction δηλαδή το να διδάσκεις το κάθε παιδί ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του. Πολύ της μόδας στην θεωρία της εκπαίδευσης τα τελευταία χρόνια αλλά έχουν αρχίσει να λένε τώρα ότι ο εγκέφαλος του homo sapiens δεν διαφέρει και τόσο από τον έναν στον άλλον, οπότε ίσως δώσαμε πολλή έμφαση στη διαφοροποίηση χωρίς λόγο.
> Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες με το πιο πάνω ότι για να εργαστείς σαν δάσκαλος στο ΗΒ πρέπει να δείξεις ότι γνωρίζεις στοιχειωδώς τις τρέχουσες (και τις ιστορικές) θεωρίες της εκπαίδευσης και να έχεις διαβάσει πέντε πέιπερ για το θέμα, π.χ. τον Βιγκότσκι σου ή τους Φινλανδούς ερευνητές*. Αν δεν ξέρεις για τί πράμα μιλάω, να αρχίσεις να ανησυχείς.
> ...



Δε σου κρύβω ότι διαβάζω πυρετωδώς άρθρα περί μπιχεβιορισμού εναντίον κονστρουκτιβισμού (Βιγκότσκι) με trigger αυτό που μου έγραψες. Το αγγλικό σχολείο από ό,τι έχω καταλάβει είναι μαθητοκεντρικό έτσι; Εφαρμόζουν κονστρουκτιβισμό σωστά; Αυτά τους διδάσκουν στο PGCE;


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2017)

Δεν ξέρω τι εφαρμόζουν αλλά υποθέτω ότι εφαρμόζουν ό,τι είναι της μόδας και κοινώς αποδεκτό. 
Ούτε ξέρω τι διδάσκουν στο PGCE, γιατί δεν το έχω κάνει, αλλά σίγουρα θα διδάσκουν ΟΛΕΣ τις τρέχουσες θεωρίες.


----------

